# heavy feeling down below



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

i am currently on day 8 of my 2ww, had constant cramps more or less right the way through, my boobs have been slighty tender for the past two days. on a normal cycle i normally get a heavy feeling down below, thats  when normally my period would arrive. i am so scared now i will go to the toilet and find blood its driving me crazy, the days just go so slow as well.did a stupid thing yesaterday and tested again as hoping for a ++ or even a slight one, and it came up negative     .
Rang care my hospital yeaterday and of course got a telling of for testing to early she said about my boobs being tender it might be a good sign but i get tender boobs before a period anyway.
feel like screaming xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya Lisa

I know how you feel hun

i'm on day 9, (.Y.) have gone up to a D cup this month, bought new bra's on sunday and they feel really tight round me already, they feel really heavy and full, hurt when not wearing a bra. feel bloated and feel like af is round the corner. have back ache and legs have been aching to.   

Feel like i'm going mad

Way to early to test, I did the same last month went though 6 tests,
Hang in there lady  

Bex


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

its not fair is it what we have to go through.i have had af pains from day 2. tender boobs from only 2 days ago. but hanging in there,then last night the fluttering in my stomach ,it was so weird thought imagined it because it happened that fast but went on to do it three more times had none since though(crazy times) xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Lisa, 

I am on day 9. No symptoms (aside from tender boobs which I always have after ovulation anyway)  up until today when I have started with AF type pains. If it was a normal cycle AF would be due tomorrow and I normally spot the day before so I am expecting to see blood any moment. I really hope I make it till test day on Monday but don't feel too positive. Best of luck girls    that AF stays away xx


----------



## Mrs KG (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello

Hope I can join in, I'm on day 7 (4dp3dt), I've just finished a medicated cycle of FET and one of my two frozen embryo's survived the thaw, I've had no symptoms, feel a bit crampy now and then but I put that down to the pessaries.

        
        

    

For us all !!


----------



## Mrs KG (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## sammyjochick (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi - can I join too pls?

Sorry I'm new and not sure how to go about this!!  Had medicated FET last wk, et on the 10th, OTD 24th. Tested yesterday   stoopid I know way too early- BFN of course. No real symptoms - keep prodding the boobs but nothing although I have had low back pain for a few days which I assume is the pessaries? And similar to you a 'heavy' feeling down below - again I was thinking pessaries?

I had assisted hatching so no idea if thats means I'd get a test result earlier??

Wishing you all loads of babydustXXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there SammyJo 

There's a 2WW Testers thread where you will find everyone chatting while they wait......I'll leave the link for you or you can find the thread a bit further up the board 

*SEP/OCT 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154827.195

Hope to see you there......loads of luck for your cycle  

Lizzy xxx

_*locking this thread now_


----------

